# I'm on board with top slots!



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I've fitted a Fugetaboutit with top slots. I like this method so much I'm going to try it on all my frames.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Really like it, you encourage me to try it, thanks for showing

:wave:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Total awesome..I am going to have to get me a topshot shooter~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Wicked, I love them as well. They give such a great and clean line of sight and so easy to change bands. And that shooter is rocking hard man! Love the patriotic colors.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

right on. I gotta say, slots are a pretty sweet way to take care of business.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yip that rock's !!







Got this one from mr.stone and it's so nice to handle even with tiny bands like I youse 
Cheerio

Sorry to hy jack i am just so exited


----------



## El Xavi (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have been using this option for a while on some of my shooters. It does get a little tricky knowing how deep to make your slots. Some slingshots with forks that come up at an angle quickly become useless if your slots are too deep. You recall the acrylic shooter I made for last weekend - slots are definitely too deep on that one (huge lesson learned there).

Let me know what you end up deciding is best as far as slot gap width and hole diameter at the bottom. I am still dialing in gap width to hole diameter ratio. Perhaps others can weigh in below as well.

Also, has anyone tried this with double or triple layer bands?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

have you tryed puting them on the front they work good that way too.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> have you tryed puting them on the front they work good that way too.


Both directions work for all of mine...assuming the slingshot can be held in both directions.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> have you tryed puting them on the front they work good that way too.


I handn't thought of putting the slots on the front of the frame. I feel like having them on top will reduce the potential for hand slap. It seems to me that the further down the fork the bands are attached the more chance for hand slap there is. Having said that I almost never get hand slap so I doubt it will matter much. The other advantage of the top vs front slot is the frame is usable to right and left hand shooters.

Still it's a cool idea and might be perfect for some applications!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

bigdh2000 said:


> I have been using this option for a while on some of my shooters. It does get a little tricky knowing how deep to make your slots. Some slingshots with forks that come up at an angle quickly become useless if your slots are too deep. You recall the acrylic shooter I made for last weekend - slots are definitely too deep on that one (huge lesson learned there).
> 
> Let me know what you end up deciding is best as far as slot gap width and hole diameter at the bottom. I am still dialing in gap width to hole diameter ratio. Perhaps others can weigh in below as well.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried this with double or triple layer bands?


I have not tried it with double or triple bands. But for the most part I don't shoot those either.

CanOpener suggested an 1/8" hole and a 1/16" slot. I think I would prefer a 3/64" slot. I don't think the slot need be too deep to work properly.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I think I saw the vid from the guy from China on how to do this. Is there an english version somewhere?


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice!! I shure will try it on my next sling, thanks for sharing....By the way, can you tell me the diameter of the hole???

Cheers!!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Topslots are a realy nice method! Hope you enjoy them


----------



## Satokad (Jun 2, 2015)

I saw a video on YouTube where a guy made 5/16ths drill holes and wrapped the band around a 1/4" dowel. I thought the idea of wrapping the band around the dowel was a good one. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Satokad (Jun 2, 2015)

Here it is...


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

flipgun said:


> I think I saw the vid from the guy from China on how to do this. Is there an english version somewhere?


I think Bill Hayes had a video on how to create the slots. Can-Opener has an excellent video on how to install the bands once the slots are in place. He goes into detail on how to adjust them once installed as well.

I think that in the end the ratio of slot gap to hole diameter is the key. Whatever size of roll you choose to put at the bottom in the hole (governs hole size) has to be able to be stretched thin enough to go through the slot gap above. When I talked to Bill about it some time back, he had recommended a 3/16" hole. I then used my Bladerunner with one pass each to make the slot gap (lightly sanded the saw marks out of the slot). It worked fine but took a little "beef" to get the 3/16" wad of TBG down to the hole at the bottom. Once installed, the 1" wide bands were rock solid.

One secret (learned the hard way), do not make the total slot depth greater than 3/4". In fact, 1/2" is probably better.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Sweet!

The moment you get it nailed on the TTF I'd like to acquire one


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just out of curiosity...

I have noticed that when using a top slot I have far more frequent fork hits. OTT and TTF, never a problem unless I am tired or let my focus slip too much. I noticed the same problem with vertical slots with the bands coming directly back.

Anyway, I tried a little experiment - I put the slots on the front for OTT and ran the bands around/through the forks before putting them in the vertical slots for TTF. INSTANTLY better! Apparently with my shooting style, the bands wrapping around/over the fork ensures far better performance (no fork hits). NOTE: I also have trouble shooting TTF when the bands are to the outside of the forks, not through them. I suspect that OTT the bands pull up a little higher than when they come straight off the top and the bands guide the ammo TTF when wrapped around the inside of the fork.

I would really love to see a slow-mo video on both options of each type to see if what I think is happening is truly happening.


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

bigdh2000 said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > I think I saw the vid from the guy from China on how to do this. Is there an english version somewhere?
> ...


hello sir. do these blade runners have chatter as the jigsaw tables do? thanks.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Y-shoot-IO, You are always inventive and entertaining. Not tried this but now must. Are you just eye-balling the side hole for parallel to top? Are you using a 1/8 bit? I guess, a little off really wouldn't matter too much as the pull over the top

is the launch platform. I might just try on my MooseShot frame (gallery) -CD


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

RHTWIST said:


> Y-shoot-IO, You are always inventive and entertaining. Not tried this but now must. Are you just eye-balling the side hole for parallel to top? Are you using a 1/8 bit? I guess, a little off really wouldn't matter too much as the pull over the top
> is the launch platform. I might just try on my MooseShot frame (gallery) -CD


I use a drill press to keep the holes as parallel as possible.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Anyone tried them TTF off the sides?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Anyone tried them TTF off the sides?


Yep. Works great! In that configuration it can be a little more difficult to manufacture however


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Is there a video showing how to fit the bands anywhere? I've always been a little unconvinced by that approach - like I'd expect to sucker-punch my mouth mid draw to a band slipping out...


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone, reading through, I see 1/8, 3/16s and the video. -CD


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Found the video.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is a TTF example


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That LittleFoot is nice!


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Satokad said:


> I saw a video on YouTube where a guy made 5/16ths drill holes and wrapped the band around a 1/4" dowel. I thought the idea of wrapping the band around the dowel was a good one. I'll see if I can find it.


5/16s is a pretty big hole going through the top of the SS, I wonder if smaller would work also? The rolled band material is proven, it's just trying it. -CD


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

ryanpaul said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > flipgun said:
> ...


Depends on blade size and saw speed. The motor does not move as it can on jigsaw tables.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It really gives a clean look. I find it a little difficult to get excatly the same amount of roll in both slots. Guess you would need to practice it. Canopener didn't seem to have any trouble.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I have also just inserted the band and stretched a piece of 2040 tubing into the slot. Holds very well


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is a look at my modified top slot that can use both looped and single tubes as well as flats, all tool free. I don't think I covered loops in the video but how it works is, pull the loop through the hole from the target side of the frame and then stretch and trap in the band slot.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Good video. Tried drilling my first slots last night...screwed it up. TTF 5.75" tall + butt oak I am carving. Squared the tops, squared the butt to the tops (I leave long while carving) drilled a center punch with a carbide 1/4 point and then started my drill bit down

through the top with the drill press. One came out perfect, the other came out with a 5 degree or so tilt. Could not live with it. It's being re-carved for tying on. I'll get it, just failure on the first try. -CD


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

You could also use the "Swat" tie as well !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

For me the most convenient attachement method. Never again used something different since I switched to it, I prepare all my slingshots that way since then. And I never have had any failure, ie. slipping bands ....


----------

